

Ask HN: Best way to outsource web design and development? - deltapoint

I know it is better to understand the programming and make the product yourself but I am not at that level yet (currently enrolled in intro to CS). What process do you recommend going through to find the best programmers and designers to create your website?
======
Travis
I second the rec for byoung2's article.

As I don't know your situation, it's difficult to give advice, but I'll throw
out the generic stuff: \- if you're going to do a web startup, you probably
should have 1 technical co-founder \- if you're just building a basic website,
try some of the outsource sites like odesk, etc. Then it's a matter of finding
people at your price, with decent reviews. Give them a small amount of work at
first, and evaluate.

Note that any time you have other people do the work, you will have to
evaluate what it looks/acts like, rather than how well it's written. That may
be OK, but it may cause headaches later on. If you're taking intro to CS right
now, you are many years away from being able to judge internal structure
(sorry, but it's true...) and will only be able to know if their code does
what you think it should.

As I said, that might not be a bad thing -- but you won't have someone who can
say "the buck stops here", WRT all technical matters.

You can find people who will manage outsourcers for you, but they're probably
going to add a bit more cost on that for you. And in that situation, you still
have the same problem: how do you find _that_ person?

------
jawn
byoung2 did a great writeup on the overall process of site design outsourcing.
It's viewable here <http://apps.ycombinator.com/item?id=813690>

